# braking distance E46 M3 coupe vs. E46 330i



## sk330i (Oct 25, 2002)

The M3 has larger brakes in the rear but heavier in weight, would you say the braking distance from 60mph - 0mph should be close? When I say close, I mean within 5-10 ft. Any idea?


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

I'm seeing 60-0 figures of 112 for M3 vs 129 for the 330Ci

That's from http://bmw.jbroadtests.com/3series/2002/index4.php


----------



## sk330i (Oct 25, 2002)

*Thanks for the info*

so I guess the M3 has much better braking power than the regular 330s :bigpimp:


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

The HACK said:


> Braking distance depends on a lot of different factors, not just the size of the rotor. Pad material, pad size, caliper piston size, # of pistons, brake master cylinder, tire...etc all contribute to how effective a set of brake is in addition to weight and rotor size.


 Don't forget about the little things...like tire grip. :eeps:


----------



## Jspeed (Dec 23, 2001)

sk330i said:


> so I guess the M3 has much better braking power than the regular 330s :bigpimp:


That's probably true, but comparing braking distance numbers alone would not give you an accurate answer. You would need to equip both cars with the same tires and run the test.


----------

